# Ripstop BDU: Propper or Tru-Spec



## DisasterMedTech

hello gals and girls-

Im going to a disaster med training day on 10 Nov and have to get my first set of Khaki BDUs (pants and blouse).

Im writing off 5.11 tactical right now, though they are the best in my opinion, having word various parts of their gear afield.

What Im wondering is if any of you have any ground time with Tru-Spec vs. Propper. For EMS, I wear nothing but Proppers and they take whatever I can throw at em. Having a bit of a money crunch right now, and the fellow at the uniform shoppe says that Tru-Spec and Propper are virtually identical in terms of quality, etc and price. If no one has any big preferences of "does and donts" one brand over the other...if the price difference is negligible, I might go with Proppers.

So Propper over Tru-Spec for "tactical field med" use:

Let me here what you vets have to say.

PS-  My khaki boonie is Tru-Spec.


----------



## NJN

I have had my TruSpec pants for about 2 1/2 years now (these are regular mil spec not EMS) and the only problem was that one off the back pocket bottons fell off but that was due to me sitting down where there was a nail in the wall and it getting pulled. I still use them for riding calls, and they are extremely comfortable. My boonie is also truspec and i love it, but then again i only use it for recreational paintball.


----------



## Flight-LP

I've worn both without an issue. I found the Tru-Spec's to be slightly more comfy in the tush.

But, honestly, I'd save for the 5.11's, they are definately the cream of the crop. I wear mine almost daily on the ambulance and in the cockpit, they are the best out there in my opinion.


----------



## OreoThief

*Propper or True*

Don't have much experience with Tru Spec, but I can tell you that as an authorized reseller of Rothco products, I have been very disappointed in the quality of their BDUs and Boots. I keep hearing that it's just a "bad batch", but it's becoming more of a standard, than a batch issue. Just my two cents.


----------



## DisasterMedTech

Flight-LP said:


> I've worn both without an issue. I found the Tru-Spec's to be slightly more comfy in the tush.
> 
> But, honestly, I'd save for the 5.11's, they are definately the cream of the crop. I wear mine almost daily on the ambulance and in the cockpit, they are the best out there in my opinion.




I actually have a pair of 5.11s. Once I found out that they had a channel in the cuff for blousing string, they became my heavier weight BDU trousers. I also like them because the cut allows for polypro or other cold weather layers. I agree they are the best in the biz. Whenever I can afford it, I buy 5.11. The other feature I like is the pocket so you can put neoprene knee pads in. Comes in handy kneeling on concrete or gravel.


----------



## JJR512

I got two pairs of 5.11 pants, and I have to tell you that I was not impressed. They were fine and nice at first, but I do not feel that they lasted well. Some of the threads holding the cargo pockets on started coming out/off (the cargo pockets were not overstuffed; in fact, the worse thread problems occurred on the left sides of both pairs, which are my least-used pockets). I do not get down on my knees very much (working for a commercial ambulance company doing "routine" BLS transports, I hardly ever had to get down on the ground), yet the knee areas began to whiten with fading after a while. Finally, the particular model pants I had did come with the knee pads, but the slot for them was wider than the pad, and they had a tendancy to shift toward the inside of my leg, where they were of little use. Compounding that problem was that the hole to insert/remove/adjust the kneepads was only about two inches wide, and of course the knee pad is more like six inches wide, so trying to reposition it or remove it was quite difficult.

I have recently aquired two pairs of Aspen Mills EMS-2 pants based on some comments I've read by other members here. I've only had them a week, but so far have been happy; then again, I was happy with the 5.11 pants for the first couple months, too. I don't think Aspen Mills has any pants of the tactical style or in khaki color, though. But for regular EMS use, they should be great.


----------



## Jon

I've bought a few pairs of 5.11 pants... and just bought a pair of their navy blue "TDU" pants... they look like regular BDU pants... but they've got some added bonuses (y'know... the 5.11 standard). THe TDU pants really look like regular BDU's, but they have a zip fly and velcro on many of the pockets (NOT Mil-Spec). The thigh pockets are perhaps a little bigger than the standard BDU pant, and they have 2 very thin inner pockets that are lined with 'loop' material for their "BBS" system. I love these inner pockets... I keep my palm pilot in the front one, and my flashlight in the rear one (Stinger) on the right side... In any other pants, they just rattle around in the pocket. The inner pockets keep them out of the way and closer to my body (so I don't feel as much weight). THe pants COME with removable kneepads, and have blousing ties on the bottom. Also, the adjustability in the sides isn't with a pull tab like most BDU's, it is a hidden elastic adjustable waistband... so the pants are never too loose or too tight.

Finally, the belt loops are REAL belt loops, not the thin ones you often find on BDU pants, and they are also spaced so that there is a wider space on the left and right side of the body (3 o'clock and 9 o'clock). I would assume this is for better fit with many firearms holsters, so you don't have a belt loop under the gun.


As for the regular 5.11 pants... I wear them alot... I can wear a button down shirt and 5.11 Khakis and look almost "buisness casual" but the 5.11 pants take a lot of abuse.


Rothco - yeah - they suck... I've tried them on and could never find a pair that fit "right" they all felt as if someone tried to combine measurements from a XXXL and a Small and make one pant.

As for Tru-Spec Vs. Propper... I've worn both... I've had good experience with Propper, and my BDU-style EMS pants are from Tru-Spec - my biggest problem is that the waist button fell off, and I haven't had time to sew it back on... I've had them for over a year, and they are otherwise in decent shape.


----------



## DisasterMedTech

One good thing about Tru-Specs is that you can get an XL-Short without getting a pair of pants that are crawling up your back side. I got this size because I have to blouse them into my boots and anything else leaves me with a huge wad of extra material to deal with.


----------



## Tactical Medic

Hummmm maybe I'm cheap 

I only wore what was issued to me, that being said I only have worn military spec BDU (and now MARPAT) uniforms, I once bought "Blaur" (sp?) and still have them- Very comfortable and what NYPD ESU members wore back in the late '90s.  BTW- I still have them and where them for my part time job


----------



## wolfwyndd

I bought a set of Tru-Spec Rip-Stop BDU pants about 3 years ago.  I was NOT impressed with how well they held up.  I found them EXTREMELY comfortable, but faded and 'wore out' VERY quickly.  The non rip-stop BDU pants I have are actually Propper and while I don't think they are quite as comfortable as the Tru-Spec was, they have lasted 3 years and counting.  

Personally, if the two choices were up to me, I'd go with Propper.  On the other hand, I also have a pair of 5.11 paramedic pants (with a zillion pockets) and they have lasted way longer then either of the other two.  But then again, as everyone else has pointed out, you get what you pay for.


----------

